# Megaminx: Which color for cross?



## Samlambert (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, I was wondering earlier today what color I should do my cross on on my megaminx and wanted to know what you guys used.

Sidenote: I was considering Dark Blue for my cross, good choice?

EDIT: Yeah, sorry, I meant star actually but I think everyone figured that out 

Other question: Will the megaminx stickers replacement set here fit on my chinaminx? (Puzzleproz chinaminx)
http://cubesmith.com/megaminx.htm

Thanks in advance ^^


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 10, 2008)

It's star, not cross.

I like white.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2008)

I personally use white. I think a lot of people do that too. Use any color you want though, the most important thing is what the LL color ends up as.


----------



## julz0716 (Dec 10, 2008)

I would go for white, cause it's always like the norm when it comes to solving the cross... anyway, i think neutral is good...


----------



## Dene (Dec 10, 2008)

I use gold right now because my gold face screw tightens or loosens itself, so it is impossible to use. Thus I leave it, and finish it first ^^


----------



## julz0716 (Dec 10, 2008)

@ dene

this may seem a little off topic but what minx are you using? (coz it has a gold side).... thanks!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 10, 2008)

Julz. Cubesmith Megaminx stickers come with gold.


----------



## mati rubik (Dec 10, 2008)

withe, but in my new minx I use the black star (yeah!)


----------



## julz0716 (Dec 10, 2008)

@hadley4000,
oh... thanks!


----------



## TMOY (Dec 10, 2008)

I use white. I don't think it's a particularly better choice than others, I'm just used to it.
The only colors that should be avoided for the star are the colors which are too close to some other one, like the two greens on the chinaminx.
And IMHO geting color neutral on the megaminx is really hard.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't think color neutrality should be too hard if you have a decent color scheme (that is, one where every color is obviously different). You already have to find F2L pairs for several different colors, don't you?


----------



## TMOY (Dec 10, 2008)

No. I have to find F2L pairs for the actual F2L (and I don't even solve them in pairs, I am faster at putting first the 5 edges then the 5 corners), and the last 5 pairs before the LL. If I start with any color other than white it completely messes up my recognition.
I'm currently practicing on my new supernova, and although it turns better than my chinaminx I am still slower on it, because the color scheme is different and I have to relearn which pieces must be solved at which step of the solve.


----------



## Laetitia (Dec 10, 2008)

Dark blue!!!
And then white for the second face.
But I don't think there is a "good choice" or a "bad choice" 

I also think that colour neutrality would be very difficult.
I have a decent colour-scheme, by that I mean that FOR MY EYES, every colour is different. You can show me a green tile of chinese megaminx, without the piece, I can tell what green it is.

I can't be sub-2 if y don't start with blue then white etc. (that's why I can't be sub-2 with a megaminx with another color-scheme)

Of course I have to find F2L for several different colors, but I know when I have to find what color. If I have to think "well, now, I have to look for ....yellow-green-red", then, I lost a loooot of time and I'm not sub-2 anymore.

(and I'm also faster on my chinese than on my new supernova, but it's NOT a problem of color-scheme...)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 10, 2008)

Yellow is the best. Unquestionably.


----------



## Ellis (Dec 11, 2008)

I use blue exclusively for regular cubes, when I got my minx I thought dark blue would be the best for me. I realized that it was hard since dark blue is opposite light blue and I would always screw up when I got to the last layer. So I switched to white.

It doesn't matter what color you do the star with, just be sure that your ok with what the top color is, something that you won't get mixed up thinking that its a bottom face color.


----------



## Riceball92 (Dec 11, 2008)

I like the start with the white star, simply because the white edges "stick out" the most to my eyes, and so its easy for me to find them during inspection. I don't know if I would go as far as to say it's better than any other color though...

By the way, using a specified "route" of colors (always solving the same sides in the same order) is probably better on a megaminx, for recognition's sake. But I'm no pro, so don't take my word for it.


----------



## pjk (Dec 11, 2008)

Dene said:


> I use gold right now because my gold face screw tightens or loosens itself, so it is impossible to use. Thus I leave it, and finish it first ^^


Take the screw out on that side, put a drop of super glue in the screw hole, then screw it in as necessary, and it will stop it from loosening/tightening.

I do my star on white.


----------



## Dene (Dec 11, 2008)

pjk said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I use gold right now because my gold face screw tightens or loosens itself, so it is impossible to use. Thus I leave it, and finish it first ^^
> ...



Yea, I know how to solve the problem, thanks, but to do it I first need glue >.<


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 11, 2008)

Any colour starting star is fine for me. If I have a daughter conveniently nearby (usually, when solving the Megaminx in the family room) I will consult them, to which the answer is most often "*PURPLE!*" or "*PINK!*"


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm I the only one who is not color neutral for 3x3 but completely color neutral for megaminx?

There are just so many colors! I can't even find one piece I want, so I might as well as solve whatever I see.

Is that why I suck at megaminx?
I've only solved it around 15 times ever and get better just about every solve, and last solve (the best) was around 4:30. I'll regain my interest in Megaminx someday, as I plan on learning 4 look 2GLL eventually.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 11, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Is that why I suck at megaminx? I've only solved it around 15 times ever and get better just about every solve, and last solve (the best) was around 4:30.



Dude! You don't come close to sucking at the megaminx: Since mid-November, when I finally worked out how to complete the last layer, I've done hundreds of solve my times are quite consistently 12 minutes!

That might in part be due to my minx being less than user friendly - after a solve my arms are usually aching! It's quite a wrestling match


----------



## Ellis (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm even less color neutral on the minx, If I did my 3x3 the same way I would be doing all the F2L slots in the same order


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 11, 2008)

msemtd said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Is that why I suck at megaminx? I've only solved it around 15 times ever and get better just about every solve, and last solve (the best) was around 4:30.
> ...



But I think I'm reach a limit. I started off at about 10 minutes (on gelatinbrain) and the times are decreasing very slowly, I don't see myself getting sub-4 minutes. The last 5 solves or so are all about 5 4:30-6:00
My execution is decent, even fast on 2gen algs, but my lookahead really sucks.
This is terrible compared to my 3x3 times.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 12, 2008)

I tried a few solves with star on a randomly chosen color instead of white: my times were 4:25 (light blue), 5:05 (red) and 4:13 (purple). Of course the difference with my usual times was entirely due to crappy recognition.
I think focusing on one color for the star and knowing your color scheme by heart greatly helps It's very difficult to get good times when you always have to ask yourself "well, which piece should I get now ?"


----------



## qqwref (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry but I think 4:30 kind of does suck considering the best solvers are near 1:00 average :| For comparison that would be like a 45 second 3x3 average, or around 6 minutes on 5x5. I average about 2:30 on my minx (no lockups, but I have to wrist it, so no fair ) and 2:00 on the gelatinbrain computer minx, and personally I feel like those times are just on the boundary of being decent.


----------

